# Wall Cabinet - How many screws



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Were the screws put into studs?
Was blocking installed behind the drywall so the cabinets could be secured properly?
How long was the cabinet run?
How many screws were installed?
What was the length of the screws?
Did they have an integrated washer?
Cabinet installation is more than the number of fasteners.
Ron


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Are the cabinets on some type of hanger at the top?


----------



## sausagefingers (Nov 16, 2008)

They should have done the opposite on most of those and put 2 at the top inside and one at the bottom. If the cabinet were going to fall the top would topple over the bottom, it's sort of a cantilever. And really just a couple or few to screw them together at the face frame would be good. That's all assuming they hit studs.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

As suggested above, the screws MUST be in studs or blocking behind the drywall. And there should be as many screws as they can hit studs, especially at the top Cabinets usually only have reinforcement at the top and bottom, so screws in the middle of the cabinets don't really do anything.

When installing cabinets, I always find and mark out studs before installing the cabinets. I use 2 1/2-3" cabinets screws, NOT drywall screws.


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

Are you sure there are no screws at the top...above the cabinet in the top??









I rarely install cabinets with the screws visible on the inside if i can help it....I try to install them at the top here, then the soffit and crown will hide them. 

Also, it is a system, all the cabinet will be screwed to each other, it is the total amount of screws...

Also all that "Just Bill" said...:thumbup:


----------



## cfreak (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for all reply.

My wall is a concrete block and has a window (Probably 6-7' wide and 4-5' tall). They put wood frame (Like 2x3 or something but not 2x4) and studs over this window (with our remove it). They didn't screw it on the window trim though but tighten the frame by hammering the stud to stand it up. It is very strong though, I tried to pull it all I got. 

What happened was that this make this area of the wall higher than the concrete wall after they put drywall on. So when they put the cabinet they cannot screw cabinets into the concrete wall. They only screw cabinets to those stud and frame except 36" cabinet at left end and corner cabinet at the right end.

The screws are on the bottom and middle of the cabinet. They didn't screw it on top of the frame. I don't think they use that long 2 1/2" screw, but probably close to 2".

But so far, it's very strong. I might be over worry but still would like to make sure that I won't fall down when I am cooking. 

Thanks a lot.


----------

